# 1975 Schwinn Sprint, Coupled Frame, Estate Find



## antque (Aug 17, 2017)

Just purchased this from the original owners son. The bike was purchased in 1975 and hardly used. I have all the original paper work and receipt. The bike is as I got it and needs a good cleaning. I know these aren't valuable but they  sure are


 cool. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 17, 2017)

Cool bike,these are fun riding bikes, had a 74, put a B15 and a some alloy Super Sport wheels and gearing on it. It rode great, climbing hills was fun. Have fun with it.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 19, 2017)

I would say rare is dependant on who you are and where you live.  I have 4 Sprints and the only one I would consider being rare is the 1977 Orange one.   Roger


----------



## REC (Aug 19, 2017)

I have one of these in red, and have had another one in the past the same size and color, but it was not in the condition that this one is. I agree with the fun to ride part!



REC


----------

